# Devils Lake Fishing Report - Ed's Bait Report 9/9/2002



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

With the start of hunting season in the area many sportsman have put away their rods and dusted off their shotguns. Those still making it out
fishing are reporting only fair to spotty success. Anglers are still
catching a lot of smaller fish, but the nicer sized ones have been harder
to come by. Places producing better fish have been the Golden Highway in
the Flats, Bud Bay, the Ft. Totten and Cactus Point areas, Foughty's Point,
Pelican Island, and in front of the pumping water in Mission Bay on the
west side (the pumps are lowering Ten Buck Bay into Mission Bay). Pike
fishing continues to be good with anglers catching some nice sized fish in
the north end of Six Mile Bay, north of the Stromme Addition, and in the
Ft. Totten area. Spinners with bottom bouncers in deeper areas, or
cranking the shallows are working the best on pike. Shore fisherman are
also catching pike near the bridges on smelt or herring. White bass
fishing remains slow with a few reports of some fish in the shallows of Bud
Bay. Perch fishing continues to be hit and miss. The best chance of
finding perch has been in the north end of Creel Bay. Try in the trees or
out a bit deeper along the old shoreline (24ft area). Best times for perch
have been early morning. This weekend the World Walleye Association
Finalists can start fishing for next weeks tournament and we wish them all
the best of luck!!!


----------

